
Ask HN: What's Your Alternative to Google's QPX Express API? - nishant_K_gupta
After Google decided to shut down it;s airfare data api, what will be your alternative to it? 
Have you already evaluated any other API?
======
mtmail
A couple were named in last week's discussion.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15594975](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15594975)
Grepping for 'http' is fastest on that page.

